# live sand dust storm



## blt93932 (Oct 9, 2011)

I added live sand and some base and live rock to my tank the other day. The water was milky colored for 2 days and then cleared up, I noticed, however, that my all the rock, the glass, powerhead, heater had a coat of sand dust. When I moved one piece of rock the whole tank clouded up again. How will this clear?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You must have gotten the really fine sand. Yes, it will settle, until you disturb it again. It will disipate in time.


----------

